# A great Sage Grouse hunt.



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Headed out to see if we could fill some Sage Grouse tags. Met up with Zim, his Dad, our buddy Chris, and Keny Glass****.

Cowboy.









Zim and Chris.









Zim's old man Paul.









Cooper.


















Keny.


















Cowboy.


















And just for Thack, I dropped the wing's in the barrel 8)


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

I can't see anything but red X's


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Still? I can see them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job you guys. I like the "fence" pic there at the end.... very cool. 12 Volt, you have some great lookin dogs.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pics. soem great looking dogs and some nice looking birds to. nice job.


----------

